# Vince Flynn/Mitch Rapp Series



## meyer261 (Jan 3, 2010)

I am really enjoying this series of books. As a big Clive Cussler fan, I wanted something different. It seemed that Cussler was going in so many different directions. I wish he would have stuck with the Dirk Pitt Series. I refuse to read his Kurt Austin series, (bought one by mistake and hated it). The Oregon Files are pretty good when he brought Jack Du Brul on as a co-writer, but I digress.

The main reason for this post is to those of you who have read the Mitch Rapp series, did you notice a change in writing style starting with, "Consent to Kill" ? It was almost as if it was a different author. I am currently reading this one now, so don't know if the rest of his books are like that. Don't get me wrong, it is a good book and not to give anything away but a bit of a tear jerker at one point. I look forward to reading the rest of his books.

Term Limits (1997, Non Mitch Rapp)
1. Transfer of Power (1999)
2. The Third Option (2000) 
3. Separation of Power (2001)
4. Executive Power (2002)
5. Memorial Day (2004) 
6. Consent to Kill (2005) 
7. Act of Treason (2006) 
8. Protect and Defend (2007) 
9. Extreme Measures (200 
10. Pursuit of Honor (October 13, 2009)


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Absolutely love Vince Flynn's writing. I found SEPARATION OF POWER in the remainders at my old Waldenbooks one day, and I've been a fan ever since.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

The Third Option is really great


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I am not much for this genre, so when one of the ladiers in my book club selected PROTECT AND DEFEND I wasn't looking forwqard to reading it at all.

I finished the book in two days. TWO. Could not put it down. So I grabbed TERM LIMITS, which was good, but I liked P&D better. I'll get to all his books eventually.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

I read "Transfer of Power" a couple of weeks ago. Like David, and his experience with "PROTECT AND DEFEND", I simply could not put it down. I have purchased "The Third Option" and intend to work my way through the entire series.

Good stuff.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I always wanted to try "Transfer of Powers" waiting for my other favorite writers like Baldacci and Connelly to publish their latest books.  Do you have to read them in order?  Am tempted to pick it up...

Tris


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Tris said:


> I always wanted to try "Transfer of Powers" waiting for my other favorite writers like Baldacci and Connelly to publish their latest books. Do you have to read them in order? Am tempted to pick it up...
> 
> Tris


http://stopyourekillingme.com/F_Authors/Flynn_Vince.html

According to that page, Transfer of Power is the first in the Mitch Rapp series, so that'd be a good starting point. I would recommend you read them in order as events that take place in each book are referenced in later books.

For those of you who enjoy the Mitch Rapp series, you might also consider trying:

Alex Berenson's _John Wells_ series, which starts with...



...and Brad Thor's _Scot Harvath_ series which starts with



Hope you guys enjoy these other series as much as I have. =)


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Have to love Mitch Rapp... so bad ass.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Love these books.. Flynn was also a consultant on "24" and Mitch Rapp is so much like Jack Bauer.  And the good part is that it won't get cancelled!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Oooh...have to get back to reading the Mitch Rapp series! _ Extreme Measures_ is sitting right here, waiting.

By the way, has anyone read any of the _24_ (Jack Bauer) books?

N


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Hmmm...payday is tomorrow...perhaps I will check it out.  See what all the hub-bub is about.

Tris


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

My favorite books are those by Flynn, Cussler, Du Brol, and Brad Thor. i would another into the mix- Ted Bell. He has written four books featuring Alex Hawke (who is closer to James Bond). The first is "Hawke" and is excellent. (And, yes when Iread them, I hear Pierce Brosnan in my head.) http://www.amazon.com/Hawke-A-Novel-ebook/dp/B000FC0PJO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1277484184&sr=1-1


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

911jason said:


> http://stopyourekillingme.com/F_Authors/Flynn_Vince.html
> 
> According to that page, Transfer of Power is the first in the Mitch Rapp series, so that'd be a good starting point. I would recommend you read them in order as events that take place in each book are referenced in later books.
> 
> ...


Hey guys, listen to Jason911. His suggestions are great for this genre' THANKS!!!!

I think that Wikipedia also has the order of various series. Look by author.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Anyone have any suggestions on the best book to start with or just the first one in the series?

Thanks!

Tris


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Tris said:


> Anyone have any suggestions on the best book to start with or just the first one in the series?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Tris


Yes, see my earlier post.



911jason said:


> http://stopyourekillingme.com/F_Authors/Flynn_Vince.html
> 
> According to that page, Transfer of Power is the first in the Mitch Rapp series, so that'd be a good starting point. I would recommend you read them in order as events that take place in each book are referenced in later books.
> 
> ...


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

I am interested in reading this series or maybe the Brad Thor books but to be honest I would just assume keep politics out of it. Reading a review on Amazon of the book Transfer of Power one of the reviewers go on an Anti-Democratic rant and states how the book insults Democrats and makes it seem like Republicans are the only ones who want freedom and blah, blah, blah... 

Is this book really overt with this sediment or do you really have to read into it with your own bias or feelings to get it out of the book? I want to read about the action and plot and characters without any political lecturing... what do you guys think about this book series in that respect?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

What  did you think  of  "24"?  If  that was  too political for you- you might think the same  of  Mitch Rapp- but I think you enjoy the action  and  the storylines  without  reading that much into it.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Vince Flynn is one of the few writers who I follow religiously.  Okay, maybe not religiously, but I certainly read each new Rapp book as soon as it comes out.  Love the entire series.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Vince Flynn is one of the few writers who I follow religiously. Okay, maybe not religiously, but I certainly read each new Rapp book as soon as it comes out. Love the entire series.


I have American Assassin on my TBR list. I want to wait until I'm finished writing my thriller before I jump into it.


----------



## EllisonJames (Nov 23, 2010)

I just recently discovered Vince Flynn. I found _Term Limits_ and thought it was great. I'm now a Vince Flynn fan although I have not his other books yet. Whew, another series I'll have to work through.

Another great series is the Jack Reacher series written by Lee Child.

Ooh, Ooh, and brand new writer I absolutely love is Mark Greaney. He opened with _The Gray Man_ and has since followed it up with _On Target._ He's very personable, friended me on facebook and updates his website often.


----------



## WilliamEsmont (May 3, 2010)

I too grew up on Clive Cussler, but drifted away when the Dirk Pitt series wound down. I think my first Vince Flynn was Consent to Kill and then I read the rest of them to get caught up. I had the chance to hear him speak a few years ago at the National Festival of the Book in DC and I was pretty impressed. He sure knows how to work a crowd.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

WilliamEsmont said:


> I too grew up on Clive Cussler, but drifted away when the Dirk Pitt series wound down. I think my first Vince Flynn was Consent to Kill and then I read the rest of them to get caught up. I had the chance to hear him speak a few years ago at the National Festival of the Book in DC and I was pretty impressed. He sure knows how to work a crowd.


Me too! I think my first favorite action book was Raise The Titanic by Cussler but the new books just aren't the same. I saw Flynn on TV (FoxNews) before I read any of his books and he was very impressive, well spoken, and then I read Term Limits. I was hooked.. I'm reading Protect and Defend right now - then only have two more to read - Pursuit of Honor and the new one - American Assassin. I will be sad when my list runs out.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

I just returned from a Thanksgiving road trip. Eight hours each way. We bought the audio version of Consent To Kill for the iPod, and listened as we drove. We just got home a few hours ago, and probably have a few more hours of listening. As we approached the house, my wife said, "Maybe we could just drive around the block until we finish?"


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Terrence OBrien said:


> "Maybe we could just drive around the block until we finish?"


That's awesome!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Terrence OBrien said:


> I just returned from a Thanksgiving road trip. Eight hours each way. We bought the audio version of Consent To Kill for the iPod, and listened as we drove. We just got home a few hours ago, and probably have a few more hours of listening. As we approached the house, my wife said, "Maybe we could just drive around the block until we finish?"


So funny! But they are hard to stop reading (or listening to)!


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

I think i'll at least get the first book and give it a try because you guys all love it and I can probably look past some of the political stuff...

*How would you guys compare these books to Hostage Zero and No Mercy from John Gilstrap? I LOVED those books... *


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Love "Pursuit of Honor." Once I start reading his books, I have a hard time putting them down.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

_"I think i'll at least get the first book and give it a try because you guys all love it and I can probably look past some of the political stuff..."_

Ignoring the political stuff will be really difficult. It's everywhere.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Terrence OBrien said:


> _"I think i'll at least get the first book and give it a try because you guys all love it and I can probably look past some of the political stuff..."_
> 
> Ignoring the political stuff will be really difficult. It's everywhere.


Dang, that's a bummer. I mean I have all of Clancy's stuff and he tells stoires of war, policy and so on and I don't remember it being really political. I was pretty right wing when I was younger and reading all that but I don't recall it just bashing the left like I heard this series does. I think I would like the action and the scenarios and the characters but if it's constantly sounding like Beck and Limbaugh it's going to be frustrating...


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I normally am a Sci Fi fan but my wife convinced me to read Term Limits. I am now going down the whole Mitch Rapp series in order. I am currently up to Executive Power, and am reading a half a book a day. After all, Mitch and I are so alike.


----------

